# Help in identifying wood pest termite or wood rot



## Pil (Mar 11, 2008)

The workshop is just 9 years old. I spray 2 to three times a year for termites.

I will try and upload more pictures for clearer viewing.

I was wiping down the door and saw the paint on trim buckling i. Vertical lines. I put my finger on one and the paint flaked off leaving tunnel like holes. There was saw dust as well as little rust and brown like harden knots stuck to the wood or part of it. The wood surrounding the tunnel is hard as could be. 

After seeing these lines in the paint surface I took a palette knife and pulled through the paint which is the line gouging you see in the trim.


This is a metal door with almost full length window in it. The only trim affected that I CAN SEE is the interior on each side of this door. It will need to replace because the affected wood is also down by the bottom hinge. 

This almost looks like termites but cant find any eggs or signs of them. It is winter so if it is termites they maybe dormant. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I live in central Arkansas

Thank you

Pil


----------



## Pil (Mar 11, 2008)

Here another image. I hope it helps. 

Thank you


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The first thing I'd do would be to remove that piece of casing so I could both better inspect that piece of wood and the jamb/framing behind it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Here in the Mountains, we have Carpenter Ants, that do a similar thing.

A thorough inspection is warranted, then a call to your insurance agent, and a lot of luck.

Maybe the damage is limited to just this door, but .....!


ED


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If there was a saw dust type material present then it may be carpenter ants, as they do not eat the wood, just chew threw it and leave piles of frass.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Hi,
From the pictures provided I would say carpenter ants as it appears smooth and polished inside. Termite damage will have a lot of what looks like mud in the spaces. 
Also, spraying for termites above ground like you mentioned really wont stop them as they are subterranean. True termite control involves a trench around the home, drilling and injecting under slabs and a termiticide mixed into the dirt. 
Hope that helps
:smile:


----------

